# Bluegrass



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Just had word from the Open. Dog #1 did the test which is a triple with pheasants and water on 2 marks. It is sleeting like crazy and VERY cold.


----------



## huskeratheart (Mar 20, 2011)

any word from the open?


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Derby
1st Keeno's Cisco Danny Luttrell
2nd Atlastastar Scott Harp
3rd Adac's Medicine Man Carl Cada
4th Sasseville Blow Um Away Max Dick Dallesasse
Res. Jam Keeno's Leather and Lace Danny Luttrell
Jam Stick to your Guns G MAN Henry Ragle

Congratulations Danny!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to all in Derby ..and good luck to all those trialing in such awful weather. 

Judy


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Great job in the Derby! Any Open or Am news?


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats on the jam, Henry!


----------



## WKHRC (Feb 12, 2008)

Big congrats to brooksy Gibson and scout with their Q first and Dr Bruce with his 2nd and 3rd!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go, Scout and Brooks!! Qual 1st and QAA.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Woo-Hoo Brooks and Scout!!! Way to go team! 

That makes 2 new *** puppies for Jake this week-end....congrats to everyone! Firemark is on a roll  And Jake is really showing himself as a wonderful producer.

Brooks, since you were running Scout, I hope you found another talented photographer to get some nice shots. These moments are priceless!

Diane


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

WKHRC said:


> Big congrats to brooksy Gibson and scout with their Q first and Dr Bruce with his 2nd and 3rd!


Way to go Brooksy!


----------



## CRFTC News (Mar 20, 2011)

Phew...this winter seems to be hanging around. Good Luck with the trial.


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Any info on open or AM?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Open results:

1st #25 Lucy Ledford
2nd #10 Gauge Ahlers/Hughes
3rd #19 Chase Ledford
4th #8 Rascal Ledford
RJ #9 Mollie Medford
Jam 42 Sugar Ledford
Jam 48 Louie Ledford


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Partial Am. results:
1st Ace Medford
2nd Jason Fleming
3rd Alex Washburn
4th ?
RJ Jimmie Darnell Diamond

Hope this is accurate as I received them over the phone on the way home.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Brooks on Scout's Q Win, and to Dr. Bruce with his Open 2nd & Q 2nd & 3rd!!!

Congrats to all the finishers of the Amateur as well. It was a tough 4th series.

Tim


----------

